# Best ink to use forSG400 Sawgrass printer to print on t-shirt?



## ChrisG1001 (Sep 23, 2016)

i just bought the Sawgrass sg400 printer and i just got Sublijet HD ink and TextPrint R Desktop sublimation paper,

After transferring it on the t-shirt the color is very light i mean i can tell i am using the wrong ink lol and paper to lol

So which paper and ink should i use to get very good result?


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

You are most likely printing on the wrong side of the paper. You have to put the paper in upside down (or counter to how you would think it goes). I had this same issue. Flip the paper upside down and print again. Should fix you right up.

If that doesn't work, then it's most likely something driver related. Are you using the PowerDriver driver? I have the SG400 as well. Mine has worked quite well.

Cheers.



ChrisG1001 said:


> i just bought the Sawgrass sg400 printer and i just got Sublijet HD ink and TextPrint R Desktop sublimation paper,
> 
> After transferring it on the t-shirt the color is very light i mean i can tell i am using the wrong ink lol and paper to lol
> 
> So which paper and ink should i use to get very good result?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

It may be down to your timings too, I'm using 197c for 65 seconds. is there still a full picture on the sheet when you've pressed it? it should look like an old sepia photo when you've done.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,


Sublijet HD Ink is the best ink to use with SG400 Sawgrass printer, which was uniquely formulated to provide the ultimate in high-resolution imagery for this printer. It gives good quality image. It comes in a 26% larger color gamut than SubliJet-R for to provide the most vibrant colors ever. The SG400 has an ink set containing 29 mL of Cyan, Magenta, and Yellow cartridges, as well as a 42 mL Black cartridge.


----------



## ChrisG1001 (Sep 23, 2016)

STPG Press said:


> You are most likely printing on the wrong side of the paper. You have to put the paper in upside down (or counter to how you would think it goes). I had this same issue. Flip the paper upside down and print again. Should fix you right up.
> 
> If that doesn't work, then it's most likely something driver related. Are you using the PowerDriver driver? I have the SG400 as well. Mine has worked quite well.
> 
> Cheers.


are you also using the Textprint R?


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

Are you printing on 100% polyester shirts? That will give you the best image.


----------

